# Port Grimaud! a beautiful place for...



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

We just spent good time in des mures, port grimaud, it's a beautiful place a little town with lovely views, restaurants and shops. Des mures is about a mile down the coast road from grimaud. The campsite has it's own section of beach which is beautiful with amazing views across the St tropes. There is plenty of space on the beach and everyone tends to just leave their towels etc while they nip back to their tents for launch. Our pitch was spot on the space , we even had a view of the sea through the trees. The facilities are excellent, hot showers, sinks, toilets, washing up and laundry sinks. The facilities are kept really clean. The site has a handy little shop that sells fresh croissants, bread, veg, meat, drinks etc. It was a best camping trip and we enjoyed a lot. However we didn't miss having a pool at all due to the lovely beach and clean blue sea. While cycling we around the area we decided that we liked our site best.


----------

